# Wasatch vs. Uintas



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I usually hunt the Wasatch for grouse, but I've taken a few trips over to the Uintas over the last couple of years. Just got back from a weekend trip to the eastern part of the range, near Vernal. Each time I've gone, the condition of the range has been shocking. 

Any place you'd expect to find healthy forage (wild rose, snowberry, etc.), there's sad-looking stumps of shrubs surrounded by grass. Most of the grouse foods are grazed way down. It seems like the FS has different management practices. Has anyone else noticed this about the Uintas? Am I just picking bad spots?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Lots of places where permitting and enforcement of AMUs is, shall we say, generous. Especially where the white plague is involved.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, Trooper. Got me started researching AUMs and grazing laws at the BLM and FS. Seems like it would be a huge task to enforce / monitor such things on public lands. 

Does the DWR has any say over how grazing allotments are managed? Seems odd to let the FS and BLM handle it on their own, since more grazing means more $$$ for those agencies.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

No, the BLM and USFS are the only ones with say on grazing on their lands. When it comes to fish and wildlife, yes, DWR has management authority on all lands (private, state, or federal), but not on management of the land itself.


----------

